# WorldMark isn't allowing me to use credits but will allow me to pay for the use. I have 4,500 credits, ressie needs 4,500 credits.



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 3, 2022)

Gosh, I do not like to make phone calls to WorldMark lately.  I waited on hold last month for 90 minutes and had to give up to take care of the twin babies.  

I wanted to book a 1 bedroom for five nights, this is into my next use year, not for this year.  I have 4,500 credits left for 2023 (use year starts 3/1/2023), the reservation requires exactly that many credits, 4,500.  I was happy to pay the HK fees for the reservation.  The website only offers me fax time as an option and no ability to choose credits.  

I am so disappointed in the new website, and this is one reason why.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 3, 2022)

What is the deal?  Are you not allowed to use your next year's credits down to zero???


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 3, 2022)

You should be able to borrow up to 100% of next year's credits. Do you have some other reservation in limbo that may be holding onto those credits for some reason?

Sounds like you may need to make that phone call after all.   

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 3, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> You should be able to borrow up to 100% of next year's credits. Do you have some other reservation in limbo that may be holding onto those credits for some reason?
> 
> Sounds like you may need to make that phone call after all.
> 
> Dave


Yes, I guess so.  I do not like calling WorldMark.  I actually don't like making any calls, to be honest.


----------



## HudsHut (Oct 3, 2022)

These are all "to borrow" credits? What resort, dates?
You should be able to use them all. I have been at "0" before.
What is your account size?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 3, 2022)

HudsHut said:


> These are all "to borrow" credits? What resort, dates?
> You should be able to use them all. I have been at "0" before.
> What is your account size?


46,000!  I should have been able to do it, but I booked Peacock Suites instead.  I guess I will call next time this happens.  I am just glad to get Peacock Suites through Shell.


----------



## HudsHut (Oct 3, 2022)

I tried a test reservation at Dolphins Cove and I saw the 4500 credits as well as the cash payment option on the next page.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 3, 2022)

That was weird for sure.  I don't think I have credits tied up in a waitlist request.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 3, 2022)

It says Pay with Credits, but no bubble to choose that option.


----------



## HudsHut (Oct 3, 2022)

No credits are ever tied up on a wait list. 
There definitely appears to be a glitch on yours.
Edit:  I have not been all the way to 0 since the new reservation system came into existence.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 4, 2022)

When you look at your dashboard with credits, do you find 4500 as being available for 3/1/2023?


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 4, 2022)

Cindy, did you ever figure things out?

Dave


----------

